# Drawing an ellips with SketchUp



## sawdust maker (10 Jan 2008)

Hi
I know there are some experts in SketchUp out there and I have a question for you. I want to make some astral glazed doors and I am designing with with SketchUp Please can one of you tell me if it is possible to draw an ellipse with SketchUp and if so how.

Thanks Paul


----------



## RobertMP (10 Jan 2008)

Draw a circle then use the scale command to stretch it out to an ellipse.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (10 Jan 2008)

-----------------------


----------



## sawdust maker (11 Jan 2008)

Hi 
Thanks David and Robert for your prompt replies. Sorry I have been so long in getting back to thank you. Had problems with my internet connection.

Thanks again 

Paul


----------

